# separating pgm from base metals



## Inter Refiner (Aug 13, 2020)

hello friends, 
I have some pgm mixed powder that is contaminated with base metals, it contains pt,pd,rh,Ir,fe,al,cu,ni the concentration id about 80% pgm, I need to raise the concentration of pgm as much as I can, I have no need to separate the pgms from each other. I am thinking of washing them in dilute nitric or sulfuric acids but I don't know how diluted the acid must be and how much palladium might be dissolved withe the base metals.
any help is very appreciated


----------



## Lino1406 (Aug 14, 2020)

HCl - does not dissolve palladium. With heating will give a quick improvement. The liquids should be collected and tested - just in case.


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (Aug 20, 2020)

Hcl dissolves finely divided palladium


----------



## Geo (Oct 22, 2020)

HCl alone, will in fact dissolve finely divided palladium.


----------



## Geo (Oct 22, 2020)

Concentrated sulfuric can dissolve rhodium and nitric acid will dissolve palladium. What are the metals you want to remove from the mix?


----------



## Inter Refiner (Oct 22, 2020)

I want to remove fe, cu, ni, al


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

